# Plugin Testen mit Fragment Project



## itse (22. Feb 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mein Plugin einen MultipageEditor testen. Dazu wollte ich die Tests separat halten, damit der Build einfach bleibt. Außerdem will ich nichts extra der Tests wegen am ursprünglichen Plugin etwas ändern (beispielsweise die Exported packages), um von außen darauf zugreifen zu können.

Also habe ich ein Fragment Project genommen und als Host Plugin das bestehende Plugin ausgewählt, das es zu testen gilt. Ich habe nun einen JUnit Test geschrieben, jedoch kann ich diesen nicht ausführen als JUnit Plug-in Test, es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "No runnable methods".

In den Dependencies steht JUnit auch mit drin. Wenn ich das Gleiche mit einem normalen Plugin Project mache, funktioniert es.

Was muss ich noch beachten, wenn ich die Tests in ein Fragment Project packe? Wie bringe ich diese zum Laufen?

Besten Dank
itse


----------



## Wildcard (22. Feb 2012)

> Also habe ich ein Fragment Project genommen und als Host Plugin das bestehende Plugin ausgewählt, das es zu testen gilt. Ich habe nun einen JUnit Test geschrieben, jedoch kann ich diesen nicht ausführen als JUnit Plug-in Test, es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "No runnable methods".


Auf welchem Element hast du denn Run as -> JUnit PlugIn Test versucht? Zumindest auf dem Projekt muss es funktionieren.


----------



## itse (23. Feb 2012)

Auf einmal geht es. Ich hab eigentlich genauso wie gestern konfiguriert und den JUnit PlugIn Test auf der einzelnen Testklasse ausgeführt.


----------

